# Tool Talk > Machines >  Automatic orange juicer - video

## Altair

Automatic orange juicer. Looks cool in action, but highly inefficient with all the human intervention.





Previously:

Powered orange zester - GIF
Pomegranate de-seeding machine - GIF and video
Carving a mango flower - GIF and video
Automatic watermelon peeler - GIF

----------

baja (Feb 24, 2019),

dubbby (Apr 2, 2020),

Seedtick (Feb 22, 2019)

----------

